# Scarby reefs 3/02/07



## boggeyman (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi all 
the next free weekend for me is as above i was thinking about doing scarby reefs. any one interested ? or if some one is going i would love to tag along. if so let me know & we will talk more.


----------



## Red Herring (Dec 18, 2006)

Boggeyman,

You must be on alternate weekends to me. I plan to head out twice over the australia day weekend but would not be able to make the 3rd.

Cheers
RH


----------



## boggeyman (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi Rh 
I good just about any weekend but the australia day weekend  but we will get it right 1 day. I keen to go anytime but some times the $s are low so its hard. but i always keen to go new places.

untill next time good fishing


----------

